

Introducing the First Spot Market for Cloud Computing Capacity - enomaly
http://www.spotcloud.com
The newly launched SpotCloud market provides public cloud service providers an easy way to sell unused cloud capacity to cloud buyers around the globe. With SpotCloud, your capacity is pooled with thousands of regional cloud providers in one simple and structured marketplace, making it much easier for cloud consumers to both discover and buy from you.
======
cperciva
Aren't EC2 spot instances the first spot market for cloud computing?

------
enomaly
RE: AWS Spot Instances, A market with one seller isn't much of a marketplace.
This is essentially for everyone else.

------
enomaly
Would love to get some feedback on this.

